# what colour is this pony?



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm no colour expert! does he have hafflinger in him??


----------



## LoftyCastle (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't believe so  he is a welsh x palouse pony.


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

I was always taught that reddish body with lighter mane and tail was sorrel.
Reddish body with same color or darker red mane and tail is chestnut. 

I have found that living in different parts of the country, people call the colors differently, and some horsemen, especially in the western U.S., interchange chestnut and sorrel.

I would call your horse light sorrel. (cutie! love the full mane and tail)


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Flaxen chestnut with pangare.
Like a Haflinger.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ecb1974 (Jun 30, 2015)

He is a Palomino.
E.Blake
Capriole School of Riding | Waxahachie, TX 75167
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

He's either chestnut with flaxen and pangere or palomino with pangere. Difficult to tell since in some pics he looks definitely palomino, but in others he looks chestnut.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

ecb1974 said:


> He is a Palomino.
> E.Blake
> Capriole School of Riding | Waxahachie, TX 75167
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I honestly don't know genetics, so take my opinion with a grain of salt.
There is something about the way the color fades on his chest and down his legs that makes me think that palomino isn't correct. 
I thought about palomino as one of the choices, but he seems more reddish than golden.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Holly, that fading effect is called pangere. It can effect horses of any color except black. It is common in haflingers and Belgian draft horses, but can be found in other breeds. There's a member in here with a QH colt who is a brownskin dun with (I think he's a brownskin dun...could just be a dunskin...I don't recall). 

It is extremely common in haflingers (as in, pretty much all haffies have it), which is why DuffyDuck asked if he had haflinger in him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Holly, that fading effect is called pangere. It can effect horses of any color except black. It is common in haflingers and Belgian draft horses, but can be found in other breeds. There's a member in here with a QH colt who is a brownskin dun with (I think he's a brownskin dun...could just be a dunskin...I don't recall).
> 
> It is extremely common in haflingers (as in, pretty much all haffies have it), which is why DuffyDuck asked if he had haflinger in him.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks for clarifying and teaching me, Mum . . . 
My neighbor in VT bred Haflingers, and we had lots of Belgians around. A friend in the neighboring town bred his Belgian mares to his black Morgan and came out with really nice bay half-drafts that were much sought after . . . 
so I knew I'd seen that fading before, but I don't think I've ever seen it in a color other than Sorrel. Interesting, thanks!


----------



## LoftyCastle (Jan 12, 2014)

He seems to have white patches on his forehead also, maybe the appy in him will completely change his coat, he was advertised as a silver dapple to me but who knows! He arrives in a few days so i can see his wooly winter coat haha


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

LoftyCastle said:


> He seems to have white patches on his forehead also, maybe the appy in him will completely change his coat, he was advertised as a silver dapple to me but who knows! He arrives in a few days so i can see his wooly winter coat haha


There is no way he's a silver dapple. Silver only effects black-based horses and, going by the lighter ring of hair around his coronets, he is red-based (chestnut).

Now that I'm on a computer (was on my phone earlier), I'm officially making my guess chestnut with flaxen and pangere.


----------



## LoftyCastle (Jan 12, 2014)

Sorry what is pangere? does that mean his real light coat colouring? Also do you think because his sire and dam were both appy's he'll change? I can get some dam/sire pics?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The way his belly and legs fade to almost white is pangere. It's found in a lot of the "primitive" breeds (haflinger, Belgian drafts, fjords, etc). It's also seen in donkeys and mules. Pangere can effect red-based or black-based horses, but it will always leave the mane, tail and lower legs the color they would have been without it, which is how you can tell if a horse has pangere or not. 

What colors were his sire and dam?

He may or may not have inherited an appy gene from his parents. Additionally, even if he did inherit one (or more), there's no way to know if it will express or not (just like you can get a solid horse out of two loudly-colored pinto parents, you can get a solid horse out of two loud appy parents).


----------



## LoftyCastle (Jan 12, 2014)

''His sire is a bay spotted blanket palouse 12hh. His dam is Millie, a chestnut leopard 11hh gisbornebred Palouse pony.'' - thanks for the ongoing help! but what is a palouse? pinto/appy is my guess?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The Palouse pony is similar to the Pony of the Americas (POA) we have in the US. 

Australian Palouse Pony Association


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

LoftyCastle said:


> ''His sire is a bay spotted blanket palouse 12hh. His dam is Millie, a chestnut leopard 11hh gisbornebred Palouse pony.'' - thanks for the ongoing help! but what is a palouse? pinto/appy is my guess?


True Appaloosas - History of the Breed, The Palouse Horse, Indian Wars, Butch Cassidy's Appaloosa, Claude Thompson and the Road to Recovery, The Myth of the Modern Appaloosa Showhorse, The Horses of Genghis Khan.


----------



## LoftyCastle (Jan 12, 2014)

thanks again


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

Can't resist sharing two of my guys with you, since you asked about the Palouse horse: Spot and Smokey at an EAGALA practice workshop.


----------



## LoftyCastle (Jan 12, 2014)

awh wow how stunning are they!  i wish my horse had a bit of colour haha


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

LoftyCastle said:


> awh wow how stunning are they!  i wish my horse had a bit of colour haha


Thank you. I have a penchant for Appy geldings. 
Remember, "A Good Horse is Never a Bad Color."  It's what's inside that counts.
You can always get some paint or permanent markers


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

Not sure why, but that first site I linked to only has one page that I can navigate. I googled Ken Kirkeby, in Decatur, TX, and found a better site with more information:
True Appaloosas - Appaloosa horses, Appaloosa Horse History, Stallions, Mares, Foals, Cooled Semen Contract, A word about Appaloosas.


----------



## LoftyCastle (Jan 12, 2014)

His old owner sent some photos through of his mum and dad


----------

